# M3 or not M3 ...



## Foxbat (May 28, 2003)

*...*

...I see... you have to drive it daily 

@Bahn that is what I like to do, drive my e36 as a daily car and M3 for fun hehe trying to keep it new.

I think I will go full options BUT:

Mobile phone - useless!
SMG - I like stick more
Nav - makes no sense for me to spend 3k on a big screen who cant display a DVD movie...

I test drove one last week, the sound is soooooooo .... NICE.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Forget trying to keep them new... just drive them.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

LLB said:


> seeing how there seems to be issues with the engines


Ancient news... long resolved.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

I woudl say resolved, rather than LONG resolved.

But current engines do seem to be fine.


----------



## LLB (Oct 15, 2004)

Pinecone said:


> I woudl say resolved, rather than LONG resolved.
> 
> But current engines do seem to be fine.


Which is what seems to have been the case for the E46 M3's -- resolved, and then a new engine-related problem pops up. So this makes me a bit hesitant; the notion of having the engine replaced/repaired just rubs me the wrong way and I will admit that I could simply be over-paranoid but the concept of a destroyed engine due to OEM part failure just doesn't sit right with me, especially on a car of that price/caliber. Surely someone else feels the same!

Now don't get me wrong, the M3 is one _hell_ of a great car and if I decide to opt for one, I'd probably lease it for 3-4 years and than opt for the buy-out (or however that works) so that if there were no major problems, the car would be mine.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

LLB said:


> Which is what seems to have been the case for the E46 M3's -- resolved, and then a new engine-related problem pops up.


There have been no new problems....the original issue just wasn't fully resolved with the first "fix."


----------

